# Soundproblem mit Realtek ALC883 [gelöst]

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen neuen Board (Asus P5VD2-X), soweit so gut, nur der Sound will noch nicht laufen.

Habe bereits mit kernel linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 und dem kernel linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2 ausprobiert. Egal ob ich Alsa Modul, das mit dem Kernel mitgeliefert wird, oder den alsa-driver (kernel extern), bekomme ich kein Sound und folgende Situation:

```
delux src # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                45360  0

snd_hda_intel          19352  0

snd_hda_codec         195072  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                64260  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              20100  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    39032  5 snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

nvidia               6829940  22
```

```
Mar 15 00:14:11 delux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:80:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 25

Mar 15 00:14:11 delux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:80:01.0 to 64

Mar 15 00:14:11 delux hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

```

Was ist los ??? Was mache ich falsch ??? 

ps: alsaconf[/quote] ausgeführt, er hat meine soundkarte erkannt.Last edited by misterxx on Wed Apr 11, 2007 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheDarkListener

hi misterxx

Ich hab ein Asus Notebook und hatte mal das selbe Problem.

Zuerst mal solltest du Alsa und OSS aus deinem Kernel rausschmeißen, nur die generelle Sound-Unterstützung aktivieren.

Dann alsa-drivers und alsa-utils eventuell auch alsa-firmware emergen.

soweit....jetzt geht immer noch nichts  :Smile: 

Der Trick ist dass du das modul snd-hda-intel mit nem Parameter laden musst, dass er auch weiß dass du die ALC883 und nicht zum Beispiel wie bei mir ALC880 hast.

führe erst mal alsaconf aus.

Danach editierst du die Datei /etc/modules.conf und schreibst ganz zum Schluss folgendes rein:

option snd-hda-inte model=z71v

wenn das immer noch nicht geht musst du mal im Internet suchen, mit welchen Parametern man das Modul noch laden kann. Eventuell musst du auch ein anderes Model angeben....bei mir klappt das so.

Dann musst du noch unmuten denn standardmäßig sind alle Kanäle auf mute. Das machst du mit alsamixer. Wenn du alsamixer geöffnet hast wirst dich schon zurecht finden

hoffe es klappt

gruß tdl

----------

## misterxx

danke für die Antwort und die Tips !

Leider bin ich mit meiner Soundkarte noch nicht erfolgreich. Habe schon vieles ausprobiert, auch mehrere Parameter in der modules.conf

Alles hat nichts gebracht. Hier noch mal mehr zu meiner Karte:

```

lspci -vv

......

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8249

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 25

        Region 0: Memory at bfffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Port 0

                Link: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Link: ASPM Disabled CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed unknown, Width x0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

```

Wenn ich mit Knopix boote, dann funkt die Karte auch. Und unter meinem Gentoo noch nicht  :Sad: 

Jemand noch eine Idee ?

----------

## misterxx

Das Problem ist leider immer noch nicht behoben  :Sad: 

Ich habe festgestellt, dass beim Laden von LiveCD 2006.1 die Soundkarte korrekt erkannt wird und funktioniert. Und mein Gentoo-System kennt sie immer nocht nicht.

Was kann ich noch probieren zu machen, um der Kiste auf die Sprünge zu helfen ?

```
delux oleg # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 06 Apr 2007 20:00:08 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apache arts asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib cdr chardet cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr fam fortran gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ live midi mmx mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia oo-kde opengl pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt readline reflection samba session spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel via82xx intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Danke im Voraus und Frohe Ostern !

----------

## misterxx

Hilfe !

----------

## Grizzly

Hi

Vielleicht kann ich Dir helfen. Ich habe zwar ein ASRock Board, aber den selben Soundchip.

Bei mir hat es so funktioniert.

Mit Genkernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```
genkernel --menuconfig kernel all
```

Dann habe ich Alsa und die Soundkarte snd-hda-intel fest im Kernel eingebaut. 

Danach habe ich die alsa-utils installiert.

```
emerge alsa-utils
```

Anschliessend noch ein

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

Jetzt den Alsamixer installieren und die Lautstärke einstellen. Wenn das geschehen ist, wird das ganze gespeichert.

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound save
```

Dann hoffe ich mal das es klappt.

----------

## misterxx

Ja ! Danke Dir ! Auf dem Weg hat alles geklappt, Sound ist endlich da !

----------

